# Planted 5G Shrimp Tank



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

Set it up roughly a month ago (purchased the tank from Chingster, thanks ). Currently housing yellow shrimps (and babies!) with CRS. Don't mind the floating hair grass - picture was taken after a quick trim :]


----------



## Kan (Nov 12, 2011)

Hope you have success breeding your CRS  Where did you get that diffuser you use for your DYI CO2 (And how much)? Does it work well with DYI system?


----------



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

Kan said:


> Hope you have success breeding your CRS  Where did you get that diffuser you use for your DYI CO2 (And how much)? Does it work well with DYI system?


Thanks!

I got it from Aqua Inspiration - I think it was no more than $15, and yes it does with DIY :] So far I have no problems with it, but the bubbles could be finer, but it's not a huge problem.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

you should have that line from the co2mixture going into anther bottle with water, then into the tank. 

The way you got it, it's dumping pure alcohol into the your tank.


----------



## Kan (Nov 12, 2011)

jamezgt said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I got it from Aqua Inspiration - I think it was no more than $15, and yes it does with DIY :] So far I have no problems with it, but the bubbles could be finer, but it's not a huge problem.


Thanks for the info, keep us updated on the tank


----------



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

tranceaddict said:


> you should have that line from the co2mixture going into anther bottle with water, then into the tank.
> 
> The way you got it, it's dumping pure alcohol into the your tank.


I have check valves :]


----------

